# Do I need to inform GCCF???



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI me again
I was just wondering if I need to infrom the gccf that I am attendign the show on 14th Nov at Cheshire. I don't know where I have got this from but sure I read something somewhere and then there's somethign called a 13 day rule!!!!! I think this just means that you ahve to have 13 days between each show.

I have sent off Ollies tranfer docs to GCCF but not told them about the show?
Thanks
Allison:idea:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If its the Cheshire Area Cat Club show you've entered then no you don't have to tell them as that is a GCCF. If you enter another registries show such as TICA or FB with a GCCF registered cat then you have to tell them you have entered.

The 13 day rule means that you can not show within 13 days of another show, no matter what registry it is run by even though its a GCCF rule, it applies to GCCF registered cats.

There is some debate as to how that rule is actually applied as you get different answers from different people and differing information on official websites, but if you assume that you can not got to a show within 13 days of another you will not be breaking that GCCF rule.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

You don't need to inform them about any GCCF show but it might be an idea to drop them an email telling them you are showing him at our show as we are not GCCF run. It won't stop you showing but if he is registered with the GCCF then you do need to let them know. Just email [email protected] with the heading "Non GCCF Show" and say that you are showing (whatever is registered name is) at the South Ribble Pet Cat Club Show on October 10th and that you will abide by the 13 day rule and will inform them of if you are rejected on veterinary grounds (hope not LOL!!!). You will get a standard email back telling you to abide by the 13 day rule etc LOL.

Not sure if Stan is registered also, if he is then include him as well in the email.

Same applies if you ever do a TICA or FB show. Those of us that do a few tend to do a single email once a year detailing the cats and shows that we might do, just to cover ourselves.

Carol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Actually, no, the 13 day rule only applies to GCCF shows, you cannot show any cat at any show within 13 days either side of a GCCF show but you can show at an FB show one weekend and a TICA one the next even with a GCCF registered cat, so long as you do not show at a GCCF one less than 2 weeks either side. 

So for example, if you attended a GCCF show on the 14th, you can not show at any show at all after the 1st or before the 28th but you could then show at a TICA show on the 28th and an FB one on the following Saturday, say the 5th then a GCCF one on the 19th so long as you don't show at all on the 12th or 26th.

Not very clear but it is a confusing matter LOL


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI and thanks both for advice.
I sent an email to gccf anyway just to let them know, but speed them up with my transfer docs!!! lol

I'll see you enxt sat carol and thanks again
Allison
PS Stan isn't registered duw to being a variant, oh that sounds like he is some kind of mutant!!! LOL When he is just beautiful!!! Can't wait to show him to you, he has the most adorable HUGE brown eyes!! LOL:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

As far as the transfer is concerned, it just has to be with the GCCF office 21 days prior to the date of the show, you don't have to have had the form back to enter. Just put TAF (transfer applied for) next to the reg no. on the entry form.


----------

